# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اموزش ابتدايي دانشگاه فرهنگيان

## Amirhossein7

سلام به همه  كسي از دوستان اينجا هست كه در كنكور هاي سال هاي قبل با تراز زير ٨٠٠٠ اموزش ابتدايي در دانشگاه فرهنگيان قبول شده باشه  و يا حداقل كسي از دوستان يا اشنايان رو بشناسه كه با اين تراز قبول شده باشن ؟ ممنون

----------


## meysam98

ببین بستگی به ظرفیت کلی اون سال و ظرفیت شهرتون داره
ممکنه طرف تو شیراز با 8000 بیاره تو تهران نیاره

----------


## Amirhossein7

> ببین بستگی به ظرفیت کلی اون سال و ظرفیت شهرتون داره
> ممکنه طرف تو شیراز با 8000 بیاره تو تهران نیاره


من كرمان هستم شهرستان رفسنجان

----------


## mwmad

> سلام به همه  كسي از دوستان اينجا هست كه در كنكور هاي سال هاي قبل با تراز زير ٨٠٠٠ اموزش ابتدايي در دانشگاه فرهنگيان قبول شده باشه  و يا حداقل كسي از دوستان يا اشنايان رو بشناسه كه با اين تراز قبول شده باشن ؟ ممنون


دوستم تو رشت یکی با ۴۰ هزار و یکی با ۲۰ هزار(تراز حدود ۷۵۰۰) قبول شد .

----------


## IMAN7

سلام .بله در رشته ریاضی تو استان ما چندین مورد با تراز ۶۷۰۰_۶۵۰۰ دبیری ریاضی هم قبول شدن! اما فک میکنم تو رشته تجربی تراز و رتبه بهتری بخواد.
در حالت کلی به موارد زیر بستگی داره : 
 ۱_ ظرفیت پذیرش استانتون
۲_میزان تمایل هم استانی هاتون به دانشگاه فرهنگیان (چون اگه رتبه بهتری نسبت به شما داشته باشن و دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو انتخاب کنن قطعا شانس اونا خیلی بیشتره و بلعکس)
امسال دانشگاه فرهنگیان به گفته رئیس کل دانشگاه فرهنگیان حدود ۳۰.۰۰۰۰ نفر جذب میکنن نسبت به سال های قبل خیلی بیشتر و بی سابقه است.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Amirhossein7

> سلام .بله در رشته ریاضی تو استان ما چندین مورد با تراز ۶۷۰۰_۶۵۰۰ دبیری ریاضی هم قبول شدن! اما فک میکنم تو رشته تجربی تراز و رتبه بهتری بخواد.
> در حالت کلی به موارد زیر بستگی داره : 
>  ۱_ ظرفیت پذیرش استانتون
> ۲_میزان تمایل هم استانی هاتون به دانشگاه فرهنگیان (چون اگه رتبه بهتری نسبت به شما داشته باشن و دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو انتخاب کنن قطعا شانس اونا خیلی بیشتره و بلعکس)
> امسال دانشگاه فرهنگیان به گفته رئیس کل دانشگاه فرهنگیان حدود ۳۰.۰۰۰۰ نفر جذب میکنن نسبت به سال های قبل خیلی بیشتر و بی سابقه است.
> موفق باشید.


اره منم شنيدم امسال اسون ترين سال واسه قبولي هست ولي متاسفانه من تا حالا زياد نخوندم و تازه شروع كردم فك ميكنم شايد بتونم ترازي نزديك به ٨٠٠٠ بگيرم به همين دليل ميخواستم مطمئن بشم ممنون از شما

----------


## Insidee

> سلام به همه  كسي از دوستان اينجا هست كه در كنكور هاي سال هاي قبل با تراز زير ٨٠٠٠ اموزش ابتدايي در دانشگاه فرهنگيان قبول شده باشه  و يا حداقل كسي از دوستان يا اشنايان رو بشناسه كه با اين تراز قبول شده باشن ؟ ممنون


تجربی پسر عموم با رتبه 9000منطقه 3قبول شد .خواهرم با رتبه2000منطقه 3انسانی قبول شد

----------


## Amirhossein7

> تجربی پسر عموم با رتبه 9000منطقه 3قبول شد .خواهرم با رتبه2000منطقه 3انسانی قبول شد


چه استاني سكونت دارين شما؟

----------

